# Buckeye Updates



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Any info on how the ice is would be appreciated. Live over a hour away and would like to try and get there Friday before the rains Saturday if ice cooperates. Ive heard and seen it's locked up but haven't heard of any thickness reports. Thanks again and stay safe out there!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

linebacker43 said:


> Any info on how the ice is would be appreciated. Live over a hour away and would like to try and get there Friday before the rains Saturday if ice cooperates. Ive heard and seen it's locked up but haven't heard of any thickness reports. Usually head out of Fairfield beach and head towards the marsh if that helps. Thanks again and stay safe out there!


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd be pretty surprised if its fishable on Friday. I live much closer but will not be available to heck the thickness today or tomorrow. Good luck if you go. Post an update.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I've seen Buckeye go from open water to 6" of Ice last year. I was thinking of going the Friday myself. I can't believe someone hasn't checked it.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

from open water to 6" of Ice last year (in 4 days)


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

There will definitely be someone checking it like you said, whether they will post the report is another story. Since its a little more shallow than normal, it's sure to put some ice down on the water with these cold temps. 

I hope to hear good results.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I just flew over Buckeye on my way back from Boston at noon today. Shorelines and bays all ice covered as is quite a bit of the main lake HOWEVER there are huge areas that are still just open water or maybe just skim ice with no snow on it at all. The majority of the center of the lake between fairfield and the Marsh was not snow covered which looked like open water from 10,000 ft up


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously guys? Tight lipped, there must be ice.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Careful guys like was mentioned in another post. The channel might be the first to freeze . but those points at ffb are usually the last


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

I posted this on central ohio reports and IFO also, thought I should go ahead and post here too! "I went to Bugeyed Lake this AM to check ice condition and IMO the ice is not trustworthy yet. I found difference in thickness between 1" - 3" in just a few feet of distance. And with the weather that's on the way, I wont be on it anytime soon " Better safe than sorry!!!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

hunt_n_fish said:


> I posted this on central ohio reports and IFO also, thought I should go ahead and post here too! "I went to Bugeyed Lake this AM to check ice condition and IMO the ice is not trustworthy yet. I found difference in thickness between 1" - 3" in just a few feet of distance. And with the weather that's on the way, I wont be on it anytime soon " Better safe than sorry!!!



What area did you check if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

I check a couple of popular places on the north side of the lake, didn't make it to the south side


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I was on FFB cove with 4-5in tonight.
Main lake was unsafe.


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

Conditions at Bugeyed Lake, eroded ice 3-5' from shore at all spots we checked, with open water in the channel at FFB and hard to tell how much open water on the main lake  Might be Wed. before it's good again. ((


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

The forecast for the rest of this week and next week isn't looking very promising guys.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HookBender said:


> The forecast for the rest of this week and next week isn't looking very promising guys.


Man right! Just enough cold to ice me over. Just enough rain an warm to keep us off me! 
I was gonna do a Indian drive tomorrow but think ill just hit a river


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Man right! Just enough cold to ice me over. Just enough rain an warm to keep us off me!
> I was gonna do a Indian drive tomorrow but think ill just hit a river


I am contemplating a day off tomorrow...


----------

